# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS > IMPORTANT Threads that Everyone Should Read >  Is peptide worth is?

## edmondle

I've been on cjc1295 no DAC for 2 weeks then I switch to cjc1295 no DAC with GHRP2 3 weeks ago, coz the doctor told me cjc1295 are good for recover, fat lose and anti ageing on the other hand ghrp2 is good for building muscles. 

I don't feel much fat lose or muscle growth, right now I'm on test e cutting cycle, I count my macros, I record everything I eat , drink I train 5 days a week high intensity cardio everyday for 30-40mins. I just don't feel that the peptide is giving me extra help. But this GHRP2 makes so hungry, making my diet hard lol 

Question is should I waiting and keep using it? Or just drop it now? Doc said use it 6 month plus will get the best result but hungry all the time makes me uncomfortable lol

Btw I'm using 200mcg a day split into 2 shots 1 in the morning and 1 before bed 

Thanks guys

----------


## jimmyinkedup

It take a long time for the effects to show themselves. It is like a low dose gh protocol, and I mean a low dose.
You could switch out the GHRP2 for Ipamorelin, that would eliminate the hunger issue. You should be glad you aren't on GHRP6, the hunger with that is way more pronounced than it is with GHRP2. If your going to run them long term Ipamorelin is a better choice anyway. It wont induce the hunger, it wont increase prolactin and cortisol, and it will not increase GHIH (Growth Hormone Inhibiting Hormone) like GHRP2 does. These factors make GHRP2 not only lose its own effectiveness over time (8-12 weeks), but also reduces the effectiveness of the CJC your running alongside it.
If your gonna run the peps you have to commit to a long term run, swap out the GHRP for the Ipam, and have realistic expectations of what they are going to do. Like I said at those doses you are looking at what amounts to essentially an anti aging dose of GH.
Is it worth it or not for you? Only you can answer that question.

----------


## edmondle

> It take a long time for the effects to show themselves. It is like a low dose gh protocol, and I mean a low dose. You could switch out the GHRP2 for Ipamorelin, that would eliminate the hunger issue. You should be glad you aren't on GHRP6, the hunger with that is way more pronounced than it is with GHRP2. If your going to run them long term Ipamorelin is a better choice anyway. It wont induce the hunger, it wont increase prolactin and cortisol, and it will not increase GHIH (Growth Hormone Inhibiting Hormone) like GHRP2 does. These factors make GHRP2 not only lose its own effectiveness over time (8-12 weeks), but also reduces the effectiveness of the CJC your running alongside it. If your gonna run the peps you have to commit to a long term run, swap out the GHRP for the Ipam, and have realistic expectations of what they are going to do. Like I said at those doses you are looking at what amounts to essentially an anti aging dose of GH. Is it worth it or not for you? Only you can answer that question.


Sorry are u saying GHRP2 will or might raise prolactin? I have prolactin issue in the past does it mean I should stop it now?  :Frown:

----------


## davidtheman100

Yes over time growth hormone releasing peptides can raise prolactin probably not in 2 weeks though the raise would be negligible imo i'd say peptides could be worth it and def aid in fat loss over time the results are not immediate and are a nice addition to a cycle but real results won't really be seen in the first couple weeks i'd say running for 6 months you could notice some nice fat loss but at your dosages which are therapeutic then i wouldn't expect a world of difference in your body composition more than anything the changes will be in your 1diet and 2 training 3 along with what drugs you're running at the time and the peps will provide a small, gradual but nice addition that you wouldn't have gotten without them.. But yes i've also heard of GHRP-6 giving you some extreme hunger within 10-15 minutes of injection which i'm sure wouldn't be the best thing for a cut switching to GHRP-2 would be more effective as it doesn't give the same effect of immediate, strong hunger than GHRP-6 would.. I think you've got something good going and you should stay committed

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Sorry are u saying GHRP2 will or might raise prolactin? I have prolactin issue in the past does it mean I should stop it now?


Yes GHRP2 & GHRP6 both raise prolactin. If you are going to run either one of them you should cycle them for 8-12 weeks on then swap to ipamorelin OR you can just run ipamorelin in place of either one of them based on the benefits I listed it has.
If I were you Id finish the GHRP2 I have and then make a switch to Ipamorelin with my CJC from that point forward.

----------


## edmondle

> Yes GHRP2 & GHRP6 both raise prolactin. If you are going to run either one of them you should cycle them for 8-12 weeks on then swap to ipamorelin OR you can just run ipamorelin in place of either one of them based on the benefits I listed it has. If I were you Id finish the GHRP2 I have and then make a switch to Ipamorelin with my CJC from that point forward.


Thank you so much, I'll swap back as soon as I finish the GHRP2, also I just might include prolactin in my next blood test. I'm glad I started this thread, otherwise I could have trouble with prolactin without knowing

----------


## edmondle

> Yes GHRP2 & GHRP6 both raise prolactin. If you are going to run either one of them you should cycle them for 8-12 weeks on then swap to ipamorelin OR you can just run ipamorelin in place of either one of them based on the benefits I listed it has. If I were you Id finish the GHRP2 I have and then make a switch to Ipamorelin with my CJC from that point forward.


Also one more question, what exactly are the difference between cjc1295 ipamorelon and cjc1295 with ghrp2? Are they similar for building muscles? If they are pretty much the same I'll probably just stick to cjc1295 ipamorelon

----------


## edmondle

> Yes over time growth hormone releasing peptides can raise prolactin probably not in 2 weeks though the raise would be negligible imo i'd say peptides could be worth it and def aid in fat loss over time the results are not immediate and are a nice addition to a cycle but real results won't really be seen in the first couple weeks i'd say running for 6 months you could notice some nice fat loss but at your dosages which are therapeutic then i wouldn't expect a world of difference in your body composition more than anything the changes will be in your 1diet and 2 training 3 along with what drugs you're running at the time and the peps will provide a small, gradual but nice addition that you wouldn't have gotten without them.. But yes i've also heard of GHRP-6 giving you some extreme hunger within 10-15 minutes of injection which i'm sure wouldn't be the best thing for a cut switching to GHRP-2 would be more effective as it doesn't give the same effect of immediate, strong hunger than GHRP-6 would.. I think you've got something good going and you should stay committed


Thanks I'll keep using it

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Also one more question, what exactly are the difference between cjc1295 ipamorelon and cjc1295 with ghrp2? Are they similar for building muscles? If they are pretty much the same I'll probably just stick to cjc1295 ipamorelon


The difference is basically what I pointed out in my first post. GHRP2 impacts prolcatin, cortisol and GHIH, Ipam does not. Short term GHRP2 gives you a higher gh pulse but after about 8-12 weeks the hormones I mentioned that GHRP2 effects negate this and GHRP2 would become less effective than Impamorelin. So for longer term use Ipamorelin is , IMO, the better choice.

----------


## edmondle

> The difference is basically what I pointed out in my first post. GHRP2 impacts prolcatin, cortisol and GHIH, Ipam does not. Short term GHRP2 gives you a higher gh pulse but after about 8-12 weeks the hormones I mentioned that GHRP2 effects negate this and GHRP2 would become less effective than Impamorelin. So for longer term use Ipamorelin is , IMO, the better choice.


Thanks for the reply mate, also one thing is there anyway to control the tiredness? I'm so tired since My morning shot at 1000mcg.

I've stopped today I felt lot better but I understand it's more beneficial to use it 6 month+, but the tiredness just make my work training etc so hard.

----------


## 956Vette

While initiating therapy with elevated growth hormone levels you'll have to ride out the lethargy in the beginning (coffee helps), best of luck!

----------


## jimmyinkedup

> Thanks for the reply mate, also one thing is there anyway to control the tiredness? I'm so tired since My morning shot at 1000mcg.
> 
> I've stopped today I felt lot better but I understand it's more beneficial to use it 6 month+, but the tiredness just make my work training etc so hard.


I almost stopped my midday shot because of the lethargy, then after several weeks it passed and I was fine. Vette is right, if you can ride it out it will pass.

----------


## edmondle

> Whiling initiating therapy with elevated growth hormone levels you'll have to ride out the lethargy in the beginning (coffee helps), best of luck!


Cool thanks

----------


## edmondle

> I almost stopped my midday shot because of the lethargy, then after several weeks it passed and I was fine. Vette is right, if you can ride it out it will pass.


Yep, I'll try my best to hold on for another couple of month and see how it goes thank

----------


## edmondle

Just an update, I've got a blood work few days ago, my prolactin is over the roof (709mIU/l should be with in 90-400) so my doctor told me stop it and got prescribed some caber, I hope someone here is getting good results with less sides.

I might get back on the cjc 1295 + ipamorelin and see how it goes

----------

